# Chevrolet Cruze with 18'' Subwoofer



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum. I have been recently being pressured into joining this forum by handfuls of people seeing my car audio videos on Youtube involving my Chevrolet Cruze. They have been telling me to join so I decided it is time I bring my knowledge and my willingness to learn to this forum. I do believe I am the only person to ever put an 18'' subwoofer into a Chevrolet Cruze so far. I'm here to just help people that have any questions and to post and show you what I have done to my car and what you can do to yours. I have a link to my Youtube channel below if you would like to subscribe and keep updated on my 2013 Chevrolet Cruze stereo. I change it constantly and I love feedback and opinions. Check out all my videos (ESPECIALLY MY CRUZE VIDEOS) Thank you very much everyone. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/XxshadowdawgxX


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

Put in an aftermarket touchscreen. It is a 6.1'' Pioneer x1500.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

Towards the 1/2 way point in my in car build.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

This is just a close up during the day about 1/2 way done if not a little less.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

The finished product, not completely finished. Good enough to play though =).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You want to have us believe that you are the first , but that would be a tail of 2 cities before you . Nice to have you abourd the forum though ..
Be cool stay cozy keep thumping that 18 in yer cruzen and Best Wishes ..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You might be the first to get *one *18" sub installed, but I was the first to get *two*. 


















Each of these has a lower moving mass than most 12" subs. Pro audio Peavey "Black Widow" Low riders. About the most accurate, natural bass you will ever hear in a car. Cone area is king, and these will make you feel like you're in the front row of a rock concert when the kick drums hit. Excellent transient response, 4" voice coils on velocity stack pole vents, a stupid low Qts, and excellent frequency response clear into 125Hz. Subsonic bass measures linear down to 15Hz. 

Front stage is Morel MDT-44s (soon to be replaced with CSS-LD25X) crossed with 8th order slopes to 6.5" Silver Flutes, on Boston Acoustics amps. 125W x 4 on the front stage and 1000W @ 4 ohms on the subs. Crossover is a miniDSP 2x4, with each driver individually tuned with 36 bands of total parametric equalizers using a precision calibrated measurement microphone, and of course time aligned. I have a second miniDSP that I'll be using to tune the subs as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Peavey black widow basket mounted on my wall from when it blew and I finished it off with my 2500 rms amp. Now I have an everlasting reminder of it on my wall.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

I've yet to see another video on Youtube of one is why I say that.


----------



## XxshadowdawgxX (Dec 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You might be the first to get *one *18" sub installed, but I was the first to get *two*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size box is a commercial speaker like this require for a car application?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XxshadowdawgxX said:


> I have a Peavey black widow basket mounted on my wall from when it blew and I finished it off with my 2500 rms amp. Now I have an everlasting reminder of it on my wall.


They are some pretty incredible drivers huh. Nothing like a paper cone subwoofer with a respectable ~10mm of xmax and as much cone area as 6 12" subs but with 1/3 the moving mass. Creates quite the impact!

Welcome to CruzeTalk. I would recommend checking out my SQ how-to V2 thread in the electronics section to give you a path to upgrade your front speakers to. Just read the thread and you'll see why. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XxshadowdawgxX said:


> What size box is a commercial speaker like this require for a car application?


It's a trunk baffle install, sometimes referred to as an infinite baffle or free air install. The trunk is technically the box if you want to look at it that way, but it's so large that there isn't really a significant amount of pressure built up. The bottom end is controlled with a high pass filter. Your #1 goal when it comes to subwoofers is separating the front waves from the rear waves. That's all you really need to produce bass. Air suspension is more of a tuning benefit that can be simulated with a Q filter like the one that you get on the Boston Acoustics GT amplifiers. 

That said, if you really wanted to build a box for these, the box would be fairly manageable, but you'd probably only be able to fit one. The Qts is small enough to make it reasonable, but if you really wanted to put these in a box, I'd go with the 15" versions instead and run two. ~4 cubic feet is what you'd need.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im glad someone else thats interested in SPL car audio is using the cruze. Im stuck and I dont know what to do, I can not find an alternator anywhere. Where did you get your alternator to push that system? Please let me know


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> Im glad someone else thats interested in SPL car audio is using the cruze. Im stuck and I dont know what to do, I can not find an alternator anywhere. Where did you get your alternator to push that system? Please let me know


Who are you asking? Me or the OP?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> Im glad someone else thats interested in SPL car audio is using the cruze. Im stuck and I dont know what to do, I can not find an alternator anywhere. Where did you get your alternator to push that system? Please let me know


So far the only company I know for sure that makes a high output alt for the Cruze is excessive amperage. They run $550. I contacted ohio gen altar and they are trying but since it's so new they will take awhile. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You might be the first to get *one *18" sub installed, but I was the first to get *two*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats epic. how much $$$?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! That install looks great.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Luigi said:


> thats epic. how much $$$?


You can get both subwoofers for under $400, but the install has to be all custom. Including hardware and all, you're looking at a good $600 if you do it yourself, plus the amplifier and wiring.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can get both subwoofers for under $400, but the install has to be all custom. Including hardware and all, you're looking at a good $600 if you do it yourself, plus the amplifier and wiring.


So 600 then amplifier and wiring. I want to say Justin spend quite a bit more than that. Am I just remembering incorrectly?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> So 600 then amplifier and wiring. I want to say Justin spend quite a bit more than that. Am I just remembering incorrectly?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


He also set up a miniDSP front sound stage with some very nice Dayton RS180 drivers, Seas Prestige tweeters, and some sound deadening as well. If you wanted to do what I did in his car, you'd be looking at closer to $1500 for the whole project. That is, if you do it yourself, have all the tools you need (power tools, hand tools, measurement equipment for tuning, etc), and get the parts on sale. That GT2300 amplifier retailed for $500. On sale, you used to be able to find it for $400-$450. Justin and I got it for $200. Same situation for the 4-channel GT-475 that's also there. We got it for $138, which is an absolute steal.

Always allocate twice as much time as you think the project will take. Better to spend an evening drinking beers than staying up till 2AM every night working and wondering why it's taking so long.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Oh OK, I was thinking the whole system, you're talking just the woofers. That makes sense. Never mind, carry on. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can get both subwoofers for under $400, but the install has to be all custom. Including hardware and all, you're looking at a good $600 if you do it yourself, plus the amplifier and wiring.


Me want.. But my wallet says no. Lol. Probably end up with a single 12...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

